# Non visa work in NYC



## EnglishmaninNY (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi,

My girlfriend and I are looking to move to NYC for couple of months from the UK. We're travelling on a holiday visa and wondered what the chances of getting any p/t work are? I know that this has been touched on before but a lot of people are trynig to get full visas with their careers but we are not interested in doing this, we just wanted to have a bit of a US adventure, stay in NY for a bit then maybe hit the road, but it'd be good to earn some cash somewhere along the way. 

Also if we do actually get a taste for it, what are the chances of getting a job over there that would incude a visa with it? 

It all sounds a bit crazy that the people of one the USA's closest allies, the UK can't just come over to find work!!

Thanks,

EnglishmaninNY


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

EnglishmaninNY said:


> Hi,
> 
> My girlfriend and I are looking to move to NYC for couple of months from the UK. We're travelling on a holiday visa and wondered what the chances of getting any p/t work are? I know that this has been touched on before but a lot of people are trynig to get full visas with their careers but we are not interested in doing this, we just wanted to have a bit of a US adventure, stay in NY for a bit then maybe hit the road, but it'd be good to earn some cash somewhere along the way.
> 
> ...


You cannot work on a "tourist visa". Look at a J1 or H2 -- the latter is severely limited in numbers (and popularly known as the ski-instructors visa!), while you may or may not qualify for the former but you give insufficient information.

Dunno why Brits should have special privileges. The only two industrialized nations I can think of that get this are Singapore and Australia, but neither of their special visas would meet your requirements anyway.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Sorry - but adventure visas are not yet part of USCIS's repertoire.

Finding a position and an employer open to sponsoring a visa depends on your qualifications.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

twostep said:


> Finding a position and an employer open to sponsoring a visa depends on your qualifications.


And I'm pretty sure that employers are not able to sponsor visas for part-time employment (other than something like an au pair position). In any event, the expense and hassle would not be worth it for a short-term, part-time position.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

Americans in the UK can't just "go over and find work" either. some of these agreements are reciprocal.

Are you a student? Have you considered BUNAC?


----------

